# ¡SpiceMan, felicitaciones por los 1000!!



## Rayines

*¡¡Pero Felicitaciones, SpiceMan!!. ¡¡Me despierta curiosidad saber en qué país te encontrarán los próximos 1000!!...Y ¡¡Gracias desde Argentina por tus 1000 primeras contribuciones!! ** *


----------



## pickypuck

¡Muchas felicidades por tus 1000 mensajes!

¡Olé!


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas felicidades Spiceman por estos 1.000 mensajes!!
Eres un forero estupendo.
¡Gracias por estas valiosas contribuciones!​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades SpiceMan!! 

Mei


----------



## piripi

Happy Postiversary, SpiceMan!  A thousand thanks for your contributions… I always learn something new when I read your posts. Looking forward to the next thousand…

Piri


----------



## cheshire

Spiceman はん、日本語フォーラムでいつもお世話になってます。
アルゼンチン人やのに、日本語もうまいなぁ。感心したで。
わて自身、スペイン語に興味を持っているので、時々あんたのスペイン語での日本語の解説を見て勉強させてもろうてますわ。
ほんまにおおきにな。
これからもよろしくな。
スペイン語も教えてな。
ではまた。


----------



## Masood

Well done, SpiceMan. Muchas gracias por las aportaciones.
Keep up the good work!
Cheers
Masood


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchas felicidades Spiceman!*

*A ti los árboles no parecen impedirte ver el bosque.*

*Gracias por compartir tu amplia visión.*

*Un saludo muy cordial, *.


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz Postiversario, SpiceMan!*

Mereces todas las felicidades de tus compañeros en el foro por tu participación tan valiosa.

Gracias.


----------



## natasha2000

¡Felicidades Hombre de Especias!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades por tus excelentes aportes!!!  
Un afectuoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## heidita

¡Un saludo de Madrid también!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Mate

Bueno man, ¿qué más puedo decir?. ¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Felicidades y gracias, Spiceman!

Buen provecho!

Here's to your next thousand,
Chaska


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, SpiceMan. 

Una salida del sol para usted.


----------



## SpiceMan

Recién me acabo de enterar de que existe este subforo... y encima me felicitaban a mí también. ¡Jaja!

Gracias a todos. ^^


----------

